# router bits and sizes



## mstraw0001 (Apr 3, 2012)

when you look for bits, how do you interpret the size?:help::help::help::help: What's it mean?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mstraw0001 said:


> when you look for bits, how do you interpret the size?:help::help::help::help: What's it mean?


Hi Mike - Welcome to the forum
Yeah, some of the descriptions can get pretty confusing until you get used to the language. Take a look at this bit and compare the pictures with the chart (you will need to scroll down the page some to get to the specification section. 
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I picked this place because they present some pretty good information on interpreting profiles and provide supporting information. Most of the better retailers present the information in their catalogs but maybe not to this extent. I also picked this bit because it has a relatively complicate profile and demonstrates how the different areas play together.
Hope it helps


----------



## mstraw0001 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Try this PDF chart for all your router bit profiles and sizes.


----------



## mstraw0001 (Apr 3, 2012)

great guide. thanks


----------

